# HDMI help



## qrfalpha (May 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my second time asking for help, here on TSF after you guys just help me with my networking issues yesterday. 

Well today, I'm kinda new to using HDMI, and being I just got a new TV that has 4 outputs for them, I would like to use it as much as I can. So far, when I have been using HDMI on my old TV, I wouldn't get audio. I always thought back then HDMI was for Video only, so I would plug in the White/Red audio cables in for sound. For what I have read so far today, it seems like HDMI is used for "both". I don't know if what I'm reading is wrong or not, but yeah I was wondering if you guys can help me in that. If it is true, being that I have a samsung dvd player, is there a option i'm suppose to turn on for the dvd player to produce audio with the HDMI? Does the same go for my direct tv HD box? Well yeah, was wondering if anyone can help me with that. Thanks again guys for all the help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

HDMI includes both Video and Audio . . as long as the device has HDMI, it should be a simple matter on connecting the one cable between each device and the TV.

There might be some additional settings . . the manual for the device should explain


----------



## qrfalpha (May 20, 2008)

Okay, I just figured out how to get the HDMI to work with Video/Audio...

Now this is one next question is one thats been bothering me for quite awhile, and this may not be the right thread area for this line of questioning. I connected my PC to my New Sony LCD KDL-40V4100 via DVI - HDMI. The problem I'm having is that about a Inch or so of my desktop is being cut off all around when it's being viewed on my TV. was wondering if anyone can help me fix that issue...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I had to lower the resolution on the pc to fix that when I tried it. You can adjust the overscan on the TV, but then you mess up the other connections


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

I highly suggest you take a stroll over to www.thegreenbutton.com and have a look around. When I first got my MCE box going I had to tweak quite a bit to get it the way I truly wanted.

Also, keep in mind that if you want to do 5,6,or 7.1 you may want to get a dedicated sound card that is Dolby supported and run your audio out thru that instead. I eventually shut off the audio over HDMI in order to leverage the rest of my home theater setup.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I use 1360x 768 on a Sharp 1080p 37". This is the maximum resolution I can get with a VGA-VGA monitor cable input. Hopefully that will change with DVI-HDMI.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr said:


> I had to *lower* the resolution on the pc to fix that when I tried it. You can adjust the overscan on the TV, but then you mess up the other connections


----------

